# CMC Tilt Trim Question on the Relays



## dave shady (Jul 28, 2011)

I found out that I could buy a 135 for my Rig thru work last week so I Jumped on it and ordered one.
Its coming today and I was reading the Directions and it says the relays need to be mounted in
a Dry location. 

What exactly to they consider dry? Anyone have much experience with these
and I read somewhere that one guy extended the wires on his to get them
to a better location. 

Help or tips appreciated.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## flatboat (Jul 28, 2011)

i had one . mounted under my deck. only problem was my deck was in the front . had to run longer wires it was ok . had to run wire from battery anyway .if i had to do it over i would make a alum or plastic box cover and mount to transom just to keep dry . they dont like water i've had mine under my deck for a couple years without a prob


----------



## dave shady (Jul 28, 2011)

Good idea on the enclosure I will make sure it has a vent hole in it so it doesnt build up moisture also. just so they dont get splashed I guess is a good way to look at it. I have under my rear seat the electical pannel that im still working on
might be ok there in the box.

This is a quick Blackberry photo of underneath my rear deck that is the old 1978 aluminum seat that stuff is screwed to and
infront of that is the new aluminum with a nice gap so screws and rivits can hide. Im still not done with electrical
so i haven coated the terminals in sealer yet. Might be a good place up high with something covering them up. Lift comes tomorrow..... FEDEX DELAY argh!!!!


----------



## fastcajun (Jul 29, 2011)

i mounted mine under the cowling and connected to the starter and solenoid for power. as far as cmc solenoids i zip tied them to the motor hoist loop. the only wired i have coming out of my cowling are the switch wires and the main wire going to the ram


----------



## flatboat (Jul 30, 2011)

thats kind like mine. i figured as long as it don't get wet . its been thru some bad rain storms no issues yet . id like to see that under the cowl mount , that seems intresting . it gets pretty crowded under there


----------



## dave shady (Jul 30, 2011)

I would like to see that ALSO! I got the lift now just have to make time to put it on and get help
getting the old 40hp off the trans.


----------



## fastcajun (Jul 31, 2011)

flatboat said:


> thats kind like mine. i figured as long as it don't get wet . its been thru some bad rain storms no issues yet . id like to see that under the cowl mount , that seems intresting . it gets pretty crowded under there



I drew a half a$$ diagram on two of the pics to point out points.


----------



## dave shady (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks for the photos. Im really considering what you did. I was just unsure where you put all
that wire!!!! Didnt know if the heat from the motor mattered but like the directions even tell you
that you can put it all there also. Cleaner install for sure.

THANKS FOR THE PHOTOS


----------



## fastcajun (Aug 1, 2011)

dave shady said:


> thanks for the photos. Im really considering what you did. I was just unsure where you put all
> that wire!!!! Didnt know if the heat from the motor mattered but like the directions even tell you
> that you can put it all there also. Cleaner install for sure.
> 
> THANKS FOR THE PHOTOS




No problem. I rolled the wires up as best i could and zip tied it so they wouldnt flop around.


----------



## dave shady (Aug 1, 2011)

Did you cut any wires at all to shorten them to save space. There is not much room under the hood on my old
evinrude either but I think that is the way to go for sure. Going to get the motor off and CMC mounted
up by the end of the week I hope then I can deal with the wiring n such.


----------



## fastcajun (Aug 1, 2011)

nope i didnt cut a single thing.


----------

